# Poorboys waterless wash



## Andynolan (Apr 9, 2011)

Just used this at a weekend classic car show and can recommend it 100% was easy to use and worked a treat!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Andy,


Andynolan said:


> ...was easy to use and worked a treat!


Good to hear! Some waterless washes contain china (kaolin) clay and any 
overspray dries white as a result. This can be a complete pain in inaccessible 
areas, so question is, does the PB overspray dry white or clear?

Any pics of your car at the show?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Andynolan (Apr 9, 2011)

No! not good enough on a pc to upload! I didnt notice any overspray so can only assume that it dries clear! was a scorching hot day in direct sunlight too!


----------



## erich (Jun 15, 2011)

is this waterless car wash can clear all the dirt and make the car looks shiny as new.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

was this Spray & wipe by Poorboys ?


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

There is/was a few poorboys 'waterless' products.
QD+
Spray and wipe
Spray and gloss

Was it any of the above, I've use all of the above and loved them all, kept a bottle and two MF's in the car for quick 'tart up's and removing bird poop


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Spray and wipe is the only waterless wash product from poorboy's. It dries clear and is very easy to use.
QD+ and Spray and gloss are quick detailers that enhance the gloss


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

rodders said:


> Spray and wipe is the only waterless wash product from poorboy's. It dries clear and is very easy to use.
> QD+ and Spray and gloss are quick detailers that enhance the gloss


But they both do the job of a 'waterless' wash tho, agree on the added gloss tho, thats why I used them.


----------

